
Angular 1 vs. Angular 2 – a framework comparison - vfc1
http://blog.jhades.org/angular1-vs-angular2-an-in-depth-comparison/
======
vfc1
for anyone curious to know what are the main differences between the two
frameworks and some of the issues that motivated the rewrite.

